# Injection Administration



## mkmeche (Feb 26, 2010)

We are a Dermatology practice and one Dr feels we don't need/have to bill for injection administration (11900 or96372) for J3301 and J0702.  Is this something each Dr can decide to charge for?  Shouldn't you code for all services provided eventhough one Dr doesn't think we should?  Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 26, 2010)

mkmeche said:


> We are a Dermatology practice and one Dr feels we don't need/have to bill for injection administration (11900/96372) for J3301 and J0702.  Is this something each Dr can decide to charge for?  Shouldn't you code for all services provided eventhough one Dr doesn't think we should?  Any feedback would be appreciated.



The physician should bill 11900, J3301 X _ units, and J0702 X _ units.  You should not bill 96372 because that is included in 11900.


----------



## mfanning (Mar 4, 2010)

Isn't all of the technical expertise in the injection?  Why would the doc not want to bill to inject?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 4, 2010)

I think you may be misunderstanding, the 11900 is an injection procedure into the lesions or just under the lesion.  Where as the 96372 is an IM or SQ injection.  These are two mutually exclusive procedures.   So unless there is documentation of a totally separate injection that is either IM or SQ for a different therapeutic reason then you do not charge a 96372.


----------

